# Lug Nuts



## jersmaxima (Mar 23, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what size socket fits the lug nuts on a 98 Maxima SE? Thanks!


----------



## aznstormin (Apr 19, 2011)

Bolt pattern: 5x114.3

Thread size: 1.25


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The size is 21MM.


----------



## aznstormin (Apr 19, 2011)

Ooh that size...my bad haha


----------

